# advice needed



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

hi ,I have an fsh 4.4 iu/l Lh 6.4 iu/l and AMH 5.2pmol/ and my husband has a sperm count of 97.1 million spermatozoa per ml in a 3.7 ml ejaculate.2 % were perfectly formed/27% were progressively motile  ( most recent tests).We've had two failed icsis, i'm 41 now ( I have one daughter conceived naturally, born in 2006) I've had all the regular tests and some additional, all came back ok apart from the amh level and i'm borderline with vitamin D. Can anyone recommend any tests/confirm how much they are to investigate why Im am not conceiving as I do not think it is just the amh that is causing the problem. I know it could maybe be an immune problem/natural killer cells but i am concerned with the treatment they may involve? Can you recommend any clinics/hospitals as near as possible to stoke on trent that offer additional/rare tests not normally tested for, like autoimmune tests/anything that may stop pregnancy? thankyou


----------



## bobbinhead (Dec 12, 2012)

I used care fertility in manchester. I havnt had any of these test done but know they provide them. Price list is on the website.


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

hi,thanks for the advice,I'll look into it,hope all is going well for you


----------

